# Nutrient Recipes



## fatman7574 (May 28, 2010)

*Please post all questions, replies and opinions and requests in the Lucas Recipe From Scratch thread so as to leave this thread for recipes only. Thank you. I will respond to no replies posted in this thread.*

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/268790-lucas-formula-recipe-scratch-really.html




**otanicare CNS17*
*Coco and Soil Grow*


ppm

Nitrogen 268
Phosphorus 89
Potassium 179
Magnesium 32
Calcium 315
Sulfur 43
Iron 10.00
Manganese 5.00
Boron 5.00
Zinc 5.00
Copper 1.00
Molbdnum 0.09

Ounces

Part A

Calcium Nitrate 20.8
Potassium Nitrate 1.2
Iron Chelate 1.35


Part B

Potassium Nitrate B 1.2
MonoPotassium Phosphate 5.6
Magnesium Sulfate 4.3
Manganese Sulfate .269
Boric Acid / Solubor .368
Zinc Sulfate .291
Copper Sulfate .059
Ammonium Molybdate .002

Volume of Stock Solutions 1
Dilution Rate 100
TDS 1596
EC 2.3
pH 5.8

**otanicare CNS17*
*Coco and Soil Bloom*

ppm

Nitrogen 200
Phosphorus 200
Potassium 300
Magnesium 50
Calcium 231
Sulfur 66
Iron 10.00
Manganese 5.00
Boron 5.00
Zinc 5.00
Copper 1.00
Ounces
Part A
Calcium Nitrate 15.3
Potassium Nitrate 1.0
Iron Chelate 1.35

Part B
Potassium Nitrate B 1.0
MonoPotassium Phosphate 12.6
Magnesium Sulfate 6.7
Manganese Sulfate .269
Boric Acid / Solubor .368
Zinc Sulfate .291
Copper Sulfate .059
Ammonium Molybdate .002
Volume of Stock Solution 1
Dilution Rate 100
EC 2.3 
TDS 1596
ph 5.5

**utch Masters Liquid Light*

ppm

Nitrogen 15
Phosphorus 110
Potassium 269
Magnesium 29
Calcium 5
Sulfur 38
Iron .30
Zinc .30

Ounces 

Potassium Nitrate 4.8
Calcium Chloride .2
Iron Chelate .04
MonoPotassium Phosphate 6.9
Magnesium Sulfate 3.9
Zinc Sulfate .017

Volume of Stock Solutions 1
Dilution Rate 100
Total Fertilizer Salt Weight 16.01 ounces

*fatman's Bloom Drain to Waste*

Nitrogen 400
Phosphorus 100
Potassium 449
Magnesium 50
Calcium 125
Sulfur 66
Iron 10.00
Manganese 5.00
Boron 5.00
Zinc 5.00
Copper 1.00
Molybdenum .09

Ounces

Part A

Calcium Nitrate 8.3
Potassium Nitrate 7.6
Ammonium Nitrate 4.4
Iron Chelate 1.35


Part B

Potassium Nitrate 7.6
MonoPotassium Phosphate .1
Magnesium Sulfate 6.7
MonoAmmonium Phosphate 6.0
Manganese Sulfate .269
Boric Acid / Solubor .368
Zinc Sulfate .291
Copper Sulfate .059
Ammonium Molybdate .002

Volume of Stock Solutions 1
Dilution Rate 100
EC 2.37
TDS 1650 
Salt weight 3244 mg/L

*fatman's Veg Recirculation*

ppm

Nitrogen 267
Phosphorus 82
Potassium 291
Magnesium 93
Calcium 261
Sulfur 123
Iron 10.00
Manganese 5.00
Boron 5.00
Zinc 5.00
Copper 1.00
Molybdenum .03

Ounces

Part A

Calcium Nitrate 17.3
Potassium Nitrate 3.3
Iron Chelate 1.35

PART B

Potassium Nitrate 3.3
MonoPotassium Phosphate 5.2
Magnesium Sulfate 12.6
Manganese Sulfate .269
Boric Acid / Solubor .368
Zinc Sulfate .291
Copper Sulfate .059
Ammonium Molybdate .001

Volume of Stock Solutions 1 Gallon Each of Part A and Part B
Dilution Rate 

*fatmans's Bloom Recirculation 05-24-2010*

ppm

Nitrogen 293
Phosphorus 80
Potassium 350
Magnesium 91
Calcium 268
Sulfur 120
Iron 10.00
Manganese 5.00
Boron 5.00
Zinc 5.00
Copper 1.00
Molybdenum .0009


Ounces

Part A

Calcium Nitrate 17.7
Potassium Nitrate 4.3
Iron Chelate 1.35


Part B

Potassium Nitrate 4.3
MonoPotassium Phosphate5.0
Magnesium Sulfate12.2
Manganese Sulfate .269
Boric Acid / Solubor .368
Zinc Sulfate .291
Copper Sulfate .059
Ammonium Molybdate .013

Volume of Stock Solutions 1 Gallon each of Part A and Part B
Dilution Rate 100

*Standard mj micro mix 2500 to 1* 

ppm

Iron 10.00
Manganese 5.00
Boron 5.00
Zinc 5.00
Copper 1.00
Molybdenum .09

Ounces

Part A
Iron Chelate 33.75


Part B

Manganese Sulfate 6.723
Boric Acid / Solubor 9.188
Zinc Sulfate 7.285
Copper Sulfate 1.470
Ammonium Molybdate .061 = 1.71 grams

Volume of Stock Solutions 1
Dilution Rate 2500


----------



## LJB (Jun 5, 2010)

I can't believe you guys banned this poster.

By the way, it looks he quit uk420.com too.


----------



## Atomizer (Jun 6, 2010)

he was kicked out 

For a Mathematician and Chemist he makes a lot of errors, i`ve corrected him on simple math issues.
I`m no chemist either but i know enough that the 4.8oz/100gal potassium nitrate stated in his Liquid Light formula above will not result in 15ppm of N, its more like 3x that amount.


----------



## sponger2004 (Jun 19, 2010)

Fatman's Bloom Drain to Waste ratios can be closely approximated with AN GMB at 1-2-1.


----------



## testertruck (Jul 10, 2010)

Has anyone used these successfully? specifically the fatman recirculating recipe?


----------



## nog (Aug 11, 2010)

hes a clever guy, can be rude because he dosnt suffer fools gladly, but he is spot on about AN etc shafting growers with fancy claims about bog standard nute formulas. shame if hes banned, ide rather read his posts that some 14yr old asking what is the strongest strain of weed, or like on another site some arsehole posting a video of a tatooed nobhead biting the face of some nerd with a stick, and the mods allowing it, on a site about growing pot,ffs. no doubt fatman will surface on some site somewhere, unless big mikes assassins dont get to him first, lol.


----------



## nog (Aug 11, 2010)

oh by the way, does anyone know where i can get ammonium molybdate in smallish (1kg would be loads) amounts?


----------



## patlpp (Aug 11, 2010)

nog said:


> oh by the way, does anyone know where i can get ammonium molybdate in smallish (1kg would be loads) amounts?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270604005957&rvr_id=123211398396&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=?*F?&GUID=131ed4c81290a06c21409320ffdee6b0&itemid=270604005957&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## nog (Aug 27, 2010)

patlpp said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270604005957&rvr_id=123211398396&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=?*F?&GUID=131ed4c81290a06c21409320ffdee6b0&itemid=270604005957&ff4=263602_263622


thanks buddy


----------



## Cabron1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't even begin to express the relief the HP aero thread was for me..
I really appreciate TreeFarmer,Atomizer and most of all Fatman's input and
shared knowledge.

Atomizer ,I like ya bro but I really wish like hell that you could have avoided
instigating what went on to end that thread..

It truly broke my heart to see it closed...T
Threads like that one are such an asset to a forum like this that it is worth 
$$ to this site imho...nevermind the Idiot Sherryberry I was ill every time that 
moron posted as well..

Fatman if you come across this please contact me...

Much Respect for that gentleman!


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Sep 6, 2010)

Got my ammonium molybdate on ebay for 8$ for 50 grams......lifetime supply

Get it here:


----------



## Hill0046 (Oct 16, 2010)

Fatman I found your stuff late and I am so damn pissed they banned you. If you are active on another site please send me a pm and tell me where.
Thanks for trying


----------



## epicseeds (Nov 13, 2010)

anyone know where fatman is these days? please pm me!


----------



## blank85 (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone used Fatmans Bloom Drain to waste formula? 

I need to talk to the guy but every site bans him cause they cant handle his personality. (wimps)

Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Im currently using GHE 3 part in soiless mix (coco/verm/perl)


----------



## drewbot (Jan 1, 2013)

Can someone help resurrect and perhaps initiate a recipe consolidation? I've been around the boards and I've seen some commercial product recipes done by people who I believe may not know what they're doing. I downloaded the "hydrobuddy" which isn't doing me any good. I like the idea (linear regression)- it will be necessary for complex formulations. I have been cranking a few formulas out by hand and I would like some backup on them. 

So I just found my friend's bottle of Cutting Edge "Grow" 2-1-6 and cranked it out. Took 10 minutes:

To 4L of concentrate
KNO3 117.36g
K2CO3 236.84g
*Assume "Magnesium Phosphae" is "Dimagnesium Phosphate" derived from:
H3PO4 Conc. 85% W/W 64.894g
MgO 22.68g

Sadly the computer can't make the observations as to what raw materials are available and cheap, so I had to do that. Also you have to mix it in the right order obviously. If I do the math correctly the cost is silly cheap. I picked supplement powders and specialty chemicals that I could get shipped on ebay and it still only runs $2.55 per 4L of concentrate instead of $28. If I went with the 50 pound farm salts I would guess that the entire cost is essentially the K2CO3 as carbonates tend to be pretty expensive. 

Anyway if someone wants to back me up on this stuff I'd like to go through the entire hydro lines. I don't fully understand where the ammonical nitrogen is coming from which is listed on the bottle. If it is from the KNO3 then I think I slightly underestimated the KNO3 and thus overestimated the K2CO3 (but not by much). The upshot would be a disastrous 1.8-1-6.25 or so


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Jan 2, 2013)

drewbot said:


> Can someone help resurrect and perhaps initiate a recipe consolidation? I've been around the boards and I've seen some commercial product recipes done by people who I believe may not know what they're doing. I downloaded the "hydrobuddy" which isn't doing me any good. I like the idea (linear regression)- it will be necessary for complex formulations. I have been cranking a few formulas out by hand and I would like some backup on them.
> 
> So I just found my friend's bottle of Cutting Edge "Grow" 2-1-6 and cranked it out. Took 10 minutes:
> 
> ...


Fatman used expensive programs that are used in the greenhouse industry and academia for formulating nutrient recipes from available raw fertilizer components. 

Fatman was banned in part because of his ascerbic personality, but more so because the fertilizer companies felt threatened by him. He was on a mission to expose them for the snake oil they pushed on marijuana growers and the huge amounts of money they were making with their overpriced fertilizer fomulas. I suspect some of the companies, particularily AN, were paying websites to ban him. I have seen him banned on websites for posting system designs and methods of growing because they were "too complicated and confusing" for newbie growers. That is the lamest excuse possible. I wonder how much Big Mike paid them to do that.

Even though he was effectively pushed out of the online marijuana growing world, he accomplished what he set out to do. I have gleaned vast amounts of useful information from his writings.

I have been using his lucas formula from scratch recipe for a couple years now, with stunning results. I plan on using his 'drain to waste bloom' recipe for my next grow in my high pressure drain to waste aero setup that I am in the process of building.

Thanks for resurrecting this thread!

GTS


----------



## oxanaca (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey I know im bringing back the dead but I had to. Cause people still read this and it sucks.

initially learned raw salts from this guy. having made my own fertilizer for several years now I can say these recipes are fucked up. Hes no genius just an attention whore, with bad info.
250-400ppm N. Are u kidding me 150ppm should be max.

And his micro concentrations damn. I run 0.1gram/gal peters stem with .075/gal sprint330 FeDTPA. So
4.6ppm fe
0.35 b
2.1 mn
1.18 zn
0.01 mn
0.6 cu


----------



## Quasar Jones (Oct 13, 2015)

oxanaca said:


> Hey I know im bringing back the dead but I had to. Cause people still read this and it sucks.
> 
> initially learned raw salts from this guy. having made my own fertilizer for several years now I can say these recipes are fucked up. Hes no genius just an attention whore, with bad info.
> 250-400ppm N. Are u kidding me 150ppm should be max.
> ...


I'm pretty sure Fatman's formulas were for 100x concentration, but in the original thread, he said he would never use them that strong, and suggested diluting to 200x to 300x for actual use in aero.



fatman7574 said:


> The fertilizer makes 2.65 gallons of Part A and 2.65 gallons of part B that at a 100 to 1 concentration when mixed 1/2 part Part A and 1/2 Part Part B to 100 gallons of water IE 1 to 100 produces the ppm's listed. What I later recommended is that you use it at one half that strength. This means it will actually make up 1000 gallons diluted rather than 500 gallons. You can just dilute it to 5 gallons of each when first mixing it but the ppm when then diluted at 1/2 part Part A and 1/2 Part Part B to 100 gallons of water would produce a ppm of half that as listed.
> 
> Hopefully you will by PM to be willing to share a link to the site where you have ordered your salt mixed. I am sure many growers would love that link. There are many places in the U.S. and Europe that will custom mix nutrients to order. I am sure that is also the case in Canada. Basically you just need to supply the nutrient formulation percentages or ppm of the nutrients and the concentration you desire. There are govermnet registry sites in Californoia, Washington and Florida that post the information on AN, GH, Canna, Botanicare, Hun=mbolt and many other Mj specifin utrients. However they do not analyze for supplements such as amino acids, vitamins, humus, kelp etc.
> 
> there is realy no reason to pay the outrageous prices for mj specific fertilizers from places like AN, GH, Botanicare, Canna, Humbolt etc as they can be bought custom mixed for much, much less or custom mixed by your self for even less then that.


----------



## Atomizer (Oct 13, 2015)

Stock solutions dont work like that  If you need a stock to provide say 0.5ppm of something when diluted, you dont make one that delivers 5ppm after dilution and then dilute it again. The stated dilution rate is 100, so the concentrations given in the recipe although ridiculously strong are accurate or he would have put something other than 100


----------



## Quasar Jones (Oct 13, 2015)

Atomizer said:


> Stock solutions dont work like that  If you need a stock to provide say 0.5ppm of something when diluted, you dont make one that delivers 5ppm after dilution and then dilute it again. The stated dilution rate is 100, so the concentrations given in the recipe although ridiculously strong are accurate or he would have put something other than 100


Can you share what you use, maybe by pm? I guess if you won't put it on here publicly, then you'd have no reason to give it me.

If you can't share recipe, could you at least share target ppm of all the diff elements?

I feel like an archeologist, combing through ancient dusty books found in a cave.


----------



## Quasar Jones (Oct 13, 2015)

Atomizer said:


> Stock solutions dont work like that  If you need a stock to provide say 0.5ppm of something when diluted, you dont make one that delivers 5ppm after dilution and then dilute it again. The stated dilution rate is 100, so the concentrations given in the recipe although ridiculously strong are accurate or he would have put something other than 100


Are there any reactions that take place, or is it just mixing salts?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 13, 2015)

Quasar Jones said:


> Are there any reactions that take place, or is it just mixing salts?


YES. Primarily with calcium nitrate vs Epsom salt and other stuff. Mix your calcium nitrate separately and pour it into your nutrient reservoir first. This dilutes it so it doesn't cause flocculation with sulfur.

Mix your sulfates and micros in a second pail and you should be good. This is how I've been doing it for years, with very consistent results.


----------



## Quasar Jones (Oct 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> YES. Primarily with calcium nitrate vs Epsom salt and other stuff. Mix your calcium nitrate separately and pour it into your nutrient reservoir first. This dilutes it so it doesn't cause flocculation with sulfur.
> 
> Mix your sulfates and micros in a second pail and you should be good. This is how I've been doing it for years, with very consistent results.


So if you keep them separate(part A and B) and only mix in the reservoir, there wouldn't be any reaction(precipitation)? My main question is can you dial down one of the ingredients independently, or do you need to worry about keeping ratios proper for a reaction to take place stoichiometrically[sic]?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 13, 2015)

I've only known of fatman by reputation. I've seen his formulas and I wasn't sure I liked them- but then I chalked it up to a lack of understanding on my part. Now I'm content using dry nutes from an agricultural supplier; their hydroponic mix, plus calcium nitrate, epsom salt and MKP. And generally nothing else but pH balancing.

For those who don't want to mix their own micros, this is where I got mine; Hydro-gardens.com


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 13, 2015)

Quasar Jones said:


> So if you keep them separate(part A and B) and only mix in the reservoir, there wouldn't be any reaction(precipitation)? My main question is can you dial down one of the ingredients independently, or do you need to worry about keeping ratios proper for a reaction to take place stoichiometrically[sic]?


It's a solution strength issue. Changing ratios isn't going to trigger it.


----------



## Atomizer (Oct 13, 2015)

.


Quasar Jones said:


> Are there any reactions that take place, or is it just mixing salts?


Some chems are incompatable in concentrated (stock) solutions, the main thing is not to put calcium with sulphates or phosphates. The other thing is nutrient balance, if you go overboard on an element you can/will affect the others. Calcium (Ca) and phosphorus (P) are the main ones as they affect more elements than most.
Take a look at Mulders chart of nutrient interaction to get an idea of how they interact


----------



## churchhaze (Oct 13, 2015)

Hydrobuddy does a pretty good job at telling you which salts should be in A and which should be in B. For the most part, you have to keep the calcium nitrate separate from sulfate and phosphate salts (or acids).

Basically put the iron DTPA and calcium nitrate and potassium nitrate in one part, while putting all the salts with sulfate and phosphate in the other part.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 13, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Hydrobuddy does a pretty good job at telling you which salts should be in A and which should be in B. For the most part, you have to keep the calcium nitrate separate from sulfate and phosphate salts (or acids).
> 
> Basically put the iron DTPA and calcium nitrate and potassium nitrate in one part, while putting all the salts with sulfate and phosphate in the other part.


While I'm sure this is great for do it yourselfers, the point I'd like to make in contrast starts with the mixes I bought;

1. Their mix, which includes some of everything and all of the micros.
2. Calcium nitrate nutrient salt
3. MKP (monopotassium phosphate) nutrient salt
4. Magnesium sulfate (heptahydrate), aka epsom salt

With the above I can do both veg and bloom and I have a lot of flexibility in terms of ratios I can make. Plus, rock bottom pricing. It isn't total control but it's very convenient; just make a stock solution of the mix and give it a stir before drawing from it.


----------



## Quasar Jones (Oct 17, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Hydrobuddy does a pretty good job at telling you which salts should be in A and which should be in B. For the most part, you have to keep the calcium nitrate separate from sulfate and phosphate salts (or acids).
> 
> Basically put the iron DTPA and calcium nitrate and potassium nitrate in one part, while putting all the salts with sulfate and phosphate in the other part.


I saw a great page that also says you should put half your potassium nitrate in A and half in B because it is the limiting factor as far as how concentrated you can make a stock solution. I can't find the link at the moment though, need to find my phone.


----------



## churchhaze (Oct 18, 2015)

Quasar Jones said:


> I saw a great page that also says you should put half your potassium nitrate in A and half in B because it is the limiting factor as far as how concentrated you can make a stock solution. I can't find the link at the moment though, need to find my phone.


You can put potassium nitrate in either A or B. You could put some in each if you were having problems getting the potassium nitrate into the A mix.


----------



## SLITLOS (Oct 18, 2015)

While I've not grown any pot with hydroponic, I do do veggies and usually
go through 1,000Lt a week in run to waste in coir filled poly bags. I have
switched from a 3 part(A-B-C) to a 4 part mix with the potassium sulphate
in the "D" mix is only for fruiting.
I did use a 2 part for about 8 years and had no problems with the salt/metals
in a 10L of the A & B concentrations. The waste is used in other parts of the
garden
SLITLOS


----------



## Quasar Jones (Oct 21, 2015)

I have too much time on my hands until the next batch of clones is ready(i'm working on getting my own source..) I'll be using GH for a while, but does this recipe look reasonable? I made it from with hydrobuddy using recommendations on riu and other websites. Do most recipes have an acceptable pH(5.5-6.5) when mixed up or is there always additional pH adjusting for each res fill?

N: P : K 3.04: 1 :3.23
Part A = 1 Gal, Part B = 1 gal 

grams
A - Calcium Nitrate (Tetrahydrate) 223.065
A - Potassium Nitrate 95.001
A - Ammonium Nitrate  40.002
A - Iron EDTA 5.824
B - Potassium Monobasic Phosphate 43.3
B - Magnesium Sulfate (Heptahydrate) 125
B - Ammonium Monobasic Phosphate 20.001
B - Manganese Sulfate (Monohydrate) 0.582
B - Boric Acid 1.083
B - Zinc Sulfate (Dihydrate) 0.114
B - Copper Sulfate (pentahydrate) 0.074
B - Ammonium Orthomolybdate 0.039

(100x) dilution PPM
N (NO3-) 110.21
N (NH4+) 11.998
K 129.914
P 40.258
Mg 32.559
Ca 100
S 43.327
Fe 2
Zn 0.1
B 0.5
Cu 0.05
Mo 0.05
Na 0
Si 0
Cl 0
Mn 0.5
Total: 471.5 ppm

EC 1 mS/cm 

So, this look worth trying down the road?
Si ppm recommendation? I hear it's good for plant structural strength.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2015)

Quasar Jones said:


> I have too much time on my hands until the next batch of clones is ready(i'm working on getting my own source..) I'll be using GH for a while, but does this recipe look reasonable? I made it from with hydrobuddy using recommendations on riu and other websites. Do most recipes have an acceptable pH(5.5-6.5) when mixed up or is there always additional pH adjusting for each res fill?
> 
> N: P : K 3.04: 1 :3.23
> Part A = 1 Gal, Part B = 1 gal
> ...


Geez, remind me to tell your boss to find you something to DO! LOL

I've been told that a n NPK ratio of 3-2-4 is the goal to shoot for in bloom. It's worked well for me.

To simplify, one could use;
Bucket A
2g/gal Calcium nitrate

Bucket B
.25g/gal MKP
1.5g/gal Epsom salt
2g/gal 'Hi K' 5-11-26 hydroponic mix from Hydro-gardens.com, made into a stock solution and stirred before decanting the required amount

These four components also provide the veg mix, making plant nutrition very simple to maintain. Since its complete with micros and all, its likely to be a less expensive option for you.

Hydro-gardens.com is located just northeast of Colorado Springs. It would be a relatively short drive for you to go and pick some up in person. If you're lucky, the owner might come out and talk to you about our industry, like he did with me.

I've played with silica in hydro, and all it did Fuck my pH all to hell. I've taken to using it in a foliar spray at about 1Tbs/gallon to raise leaf surface oh and combat powdery mildew. It's okay, but Green Cure works better.


----------



## Quasar Jones (Oct 21, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Geez, remind me to tell your boss to find you something to DO! LOL
> 
> I've been told that a n NPK ratio of 3-2-4 is the goal to shoot for in bloom. It's worked well for me.
> 
> ...


I will check them out, very close to my house. I hadn't seen any local sources for this stuff, so thanks. I will wait though and use up this GH. Need to get system dialed in first, and noob chemistry is one variable too many.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2015)

Quasar Jones said:


> I will check them out, very close to my house. I hadn't seen any local sources for this stuff, so thanks. I will wait though and use up this GH. Need to get system dialed in first, and noob chemistry is one variable too many.


You may find, as I did, that the dry nutrient package I just suggested is as simple or even more so than the bottles.


----------



## cnile (Jan 10, 2017)

where is this guy

whats the password to his excel PremixPPM3b1.xls??


----------



## Tushar Kathuria (Mar 27, 2017)

Well its 2017...Fatman where are you... does anybody has any idea..???


----------



## Mariano Gomes (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi @ttystikk I looked at Hydro-gardens.com. Can you suggest which stuff I should buy for vegetative phase and bloom phase if it did change by 2018 because I noticed they now have a 420 formula there on their site. I am from another country and ready made cannabis nutrients aren't available here or if it is available it is 5 times the price of retail in the usa. So I am opting to go for raw materials since ready made fertilizers are prohibited too import.



ttystikk said:


> You may find, as I did, that the dry nutrient package I just suggested is as simple or even more so than the bottles.


----------



## javiersoma (Nov 19, 2019)

Still looking for fatman. If any info pls let me know. If you get to read this, thanks a mil for all the info buddy


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 19, 2019)

javiersoma said:


> Still looking for fatman. If any info pls let me know. If you get to read this, thanks a mil for all the info buddy


Only his legend lives on...


----------

